# Fred's strange post op behavior videos



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't figure out why Fred started walking like a drunken one legged pirate while outside. He doesn't walk like this inside. Even with the leash attached to his harness, he will do this. Here are a few videos of the difference from outside to inside. Any ideas? FYI. The inside videos were taken right after the outside video.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It looks to me like he is trying to lift his leg and that is why he's sort of flopping over outside, that'd be my first guess, he just can't balance to lift and pee? 

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> It looks to me like he is trying to lift his leg and that is why he's sort of flopping over outside, that'd be my first guess, he just can't balance to lift and pee?
> 
> Kara


That's what it looks like to me too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That crossed my mind, But he still does it after he pees and poops...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> That crossed my mind, But he still does it after he pees and poops...


Does he do it on something like a stone patio, or just on the grass? Is it possible that he's trying to pick that foot up higher than the grass (which is much higher than the pile of the carpeting) and can't figure out how to do it without bending his knee? If this is it, it could also be that forcing the foot forward though the grass is actually painful, even with the big bandage on.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Does he do it on something like a stone patio, or just on the grass? Is it possible that he's trying to pick that foot up higher than the grass (which is much higher than the pile of the carpeting) and can't figure out how to do it without bending his knee? If this is it, it could also be that forcing the foot forward though the grass is actually painful, even with the big bandage on.


 I was thinking that the grass might not be even or is too long.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

My guess is that the grass is not even and firm which is causing some sort of adjustment. I wouldn't be concerned if he is oK on good footing like he is indoors.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Poor baby! I think it has to do with the grass. They do tend to lift their feet up higher when walking in grass and I think that's where he's getting into trouble.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh the humiliation. 
I have no idea.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cut the grass....still no change. 

Cast comes off 1 week from tomorrow. Hopefully, he will use it correctly then. I'm afraid he is going to hurt himself!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I hear ya Linda, only natural to worry. He'll be fine.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Linda, it must be the grass, because Shelby walks fine on any solid surface, but will hop on grass.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

If you have a patio get some green fake grass at home depot just have him go on that . It does look like he could hurt himself and I'm sure he is sore. Ive been using the fake grass for a long time you just hose it off. I'm so sorry he and you are going threw all this:grouphug::crutch:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Cut the grass....still no change.
> 
> Cast comes off 1 week from tomorrow. Hopefully, he will use it correctly then. I'm afraid he is going to hurt himself!


I don't think you could possibly cut the grass short enough that it would be like walking on a rug.

Knowing how things go, he'll probably figure out how to navigate out there just about the time he can have the cast off!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You are so right. He gets the cast off in a week. He is actually getting really good at walking on 3 legs!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

poor fred!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, is it possible that he feels more secure indoors with surrounded by wall and furniture? Outside he might get a little disoriented in the open space.

One more week - yay!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's a great point. He walks up against the walls and x pen in the house. I notice him walking along the fence line the other day. This morning he walled along my stone border. I think it's a combination of the uneven ground and not having the walls! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Linda - In the video of Fred going into his bed, he first digs into the pillow and then he starts to pick at the cover with his teeth. Do you know what that is all about?? Beau has started to "pick" at our pillow cases and sheets just like that in just the past few weeks. He doesn't seem to damage the linens, but, boy is it loud in the middle of the night!! I've been trying to figure out what he is doing -- and why. Any ideas??


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Beau's mom said:


> Linda - In the video of Fred going into his bed, he first digs into the pillow and then he starts to pick at the cover with his teeth. Do you know what that is all about?? Beau has started to "pick" at our pillow cases and sheets just like that in just the past few weeks. He doesn't seem to damage the linens, but, boy is it loud in the middle of the night!! I've been trying to figure out what he is doing -- and why. Any ideas??


Lorraine,
I didn't even notice that! I wonder if it's anxiety or frustration. Fred seems a bit frustrated these days. I also see him licking my sheets. I think that is comforting for him..... Maybe worth asking Dave!


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

Linda
When you find out what the sheet licking means let me know! Bacca does that all the time! I have no idea what he finds so tasty but he also does it to my pillow case when he lays on my pillow.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha. I think that Fred is getting into your vodka! Lol. My guy dig all the time. I think it is just all so stressful for him! I bet he will be so much better after the cast is off.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think the sheet licking is a bit OCD and comforts him


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody licks the sheets too. Drives me bonkers. If I throw my nightgown on the bed he'll roll all over that and lick it too. Yuck.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Lorraine,
> I didn't even notice that! I wonder if it's anxiety or frustration. Fred seems a bit frustrated these days. I also see him licking my sheets. I think that is comforting for him..... Maybe worth asking Dave!


yeah Linda, if you hardly noticed it , it's nothing to worry about. Licking can be a sign of stress or frustration, sometimes it's just comforting to dogs to lick things. A least he's only licking the blankets. That's why when dogs have sores through injury or operations , the cone is a good idea for two reasons. One to keep the site of the injury safe, but secondly to prevent a development of compulsive licking. You'll know when you have true OCD. Then the problem is best dealt with a Veterinary Behaviorist , another complex topic. Not to worry Fred will be fine. Actually dogs aren't capable of becoming "obsessive" according to most behaviorists so they call the dog version of OCD , CCD, canine compulsive disorder. LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

misstray said:


> Brody licks the sheets too. Drives me bonkers. If I throw my nightgown on the bed he'll roll all over that and lick it too. Yuck.


yeah that type of licking is more of a comforting reason. He likes your smell, simple as it seems.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I knew you'd come through Dave! Thanks.

He's not licking much anyway. He is being a good patient and only needs the e collar when I leave the house!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How is Fred doing today Linda?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Too good Missy! He is wanting to run and play more today..... I think it's gonna be tough keeping him quiet for 3 months! He still can't get his balance while going potty, but the cast will come off on Monday Thanks for asking.


----------

